# Look what I have just received



## pkjames (Sep 28, 2015)

You have seen Blue 1 Mizu-honyaki,.
You have seen 300mm Sakimaru Takobiki, probably 330mm max. 

I bet not many of you have seen one of this before: Sakimaru Takobiki, Blue 1 Mizu-honyaki, extra wide profile in *390mm*, yes, 390mm LOL

This is one of those fun projects that just pops up into your mind once in a while. I am lucky enough that Aoki-san actually entertained my request. I have to say master Kenji Togashi and master Hirosugu Tosa are soooo incredibly skilled, they can just do whatever crazy things you ask them to do, and finish it beautifully!

I am still figuring out the handle design, and due to the upcoming Japan trip, I won't get a handle before probably November, but I still want to share some pics with ya.

Chees,
James

============
It may not be very impressive by itself






Front side kanji reads: Takayuki Syousin Blue 1 Mizu-honykai (sorry for the oil on the blade, I don't want to get rid of it just yet)





Ura side: master Togashi's logo, you can also see a faint hamon close to the right side (the hamon on blue 1 steel is very light)





Now you can feel the difference:
top: shig 270 yanaigi
mid: syousin blue 1 mizu-honyaki sakiramu takobiki 300mm
bot: syousin blue 1 mizu-honyaki sakiramu takobiki 300mm


----------



## Asteger (Sep 28, 2015)

My goodness. What will you do with it?


----------



## pkjames (Sep 28, 2015)

not sure yet, i certainly don't have the skill nor the fish. so maybe just try my best to get her a nice hardwood saya. Would be a very fun woodworking project. Then list it on the site to show off master Togashi's skill


----------



## skiajl6297 (Sep 28, 2015)

It's a sword!


----------



## Asteger (Sep 28, 2015)

Def a sword



pkjames said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness. What will you do with it?
> ...



Same reason why I currently don't own more than 2 fish-related knives. The Shigefusa looks in mint (ahem, unused) condition too! Surely there are some nice fish to be found in Sydney?

Very nice takobiki. I like the non-square, angled tip bevel, which are less common I think. 

If only any of us were just really into cutting up and dining on octopus :dontknow:


----------



## mkriggen (Sep 28, 2015)

I like it!:viking:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow,

they should call that monster a Kraken-biki. If you ever hear those immortal words, "Release the Kraken", you're ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Matus (Sep 28, 2015)

Make some extra long handle - I guess this baby need two hands at the time to be handled securely


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 28, 2015)

That's huge, dwarfs my 330mm Honyaki Kensaki Yanagi. I don't even know what else to say so will defer to the following:

[video=youtube_share;W09ghiWskUk]http://youtu.be/W09ghiWskUk[/video]


----------



## pkjames (Sep 28, 2015)

In regarding the sword thing, we actually asked tosa-san if it's possible to polish the spine to give it a curve, which makes it look more like a samurai sword. Well, he suggested that it is in theory doable but that would really make it a sword rather than a sashimi slicer, so no deal, lol


----------



## Nick_Hall (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks like a great mackerel knife. But what will you use for the big fish?


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 28, 2015)

It's really impressive even without a handle . I'd love to see it in the hands of someone who really knows how to make the most if it.


----------



## Hianyiaw (Sep 30, 2015)

Monster of a knife. Love the profile!


----------



## V1P (Oct 1, 2015)

Time for a Australian passaround? [emoji16]


----------



## Hianyiaw (Oct 1, 2015)

Wonder how much that's gonna cost though. After adding in a custom handle and saya


----------



## CPD (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow. What a beast. 

James, when you make a handle are you going to try and keep a neutral balance? That much metal, could be a fun handle project.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 3, 2015)

Gonna need a pretty big handle or a depleted uranium endcap for balance. Watanabe blade has a pic of a two hand handle on a similar knife, but I think that's actually a magorokiri/magurokiri and not a sakimaru takohiki.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah, the maguro-kiri handle is significantly bigger than a yanagi handle. I am thinking of about a 20cm handle with gyuto profile: somewhere between the yanagi and maguro profile.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Seth, if my guess of the profile is correct, with ebony handle it should balance quite well but may be a bit overweight. Will report back when I get the handle out


----------

